# Amplificador de 300 watts



## jonathan1992 (Feb 22, 2011)

holas amigos , bueno no se bien de esto pero me dijeron que existen complementos de los cmponentes electronicos , bueno yo tengo un problema , el cual es que quiero hacer un amplificador de 300 watts , pero este amplificador es con puras chapas de MJ15003 , usa seis de estas , pero mi pregunta es por que mosfet se podria cambiar el MJ15003 , es que el mosfet no es comercial por donde vivo , y quisiera saber cual es el mosfet que le podria sustituir , y tambien quisiera saber como hallo los complementos de componentes , bueno gracias dce antemano por su ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Tienes demasiada poca idea para encarar una etapa de esa potencia, cualquier erro y tendras montañas de silicio derretido.
A que llamas complementos? Cambiar la salida bipolar por mosfet es un trabajo que requiere conocimiento.
Si lo que que quieres  es uno con mosfeta busca directamente uno con mosfet que hay muchos y aqui en en el foro.
Porque no utilzas el Bucador:-> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

buv 20 te puede servir pero es un bipolar no un mosfet!la verdad no se que quisiste decir con"por que mosfet se podria cambiar el mj15003"(el mj15003 tambien es un bipolar).Si tenes la posibilidad de comprarlos originales compralos sin dudar..suenan espectaculares estos bichos


----------



## jonathan1992 (Feb 22, 2011)

uhmmm , el problema es que todos los amplificadores , que stan en el foro , estan con componentes que no son comerciales aqui en el lugar dnde vivo , es por eso que no puedo hacer ninguno de los esplendidos amplificadores que hay , lo malo para es que esos componentes que se usan no son comerciales , es potr eso que no puedo , por que ya utilize el buscador , pero todos los amplificadores que estan , son imposibles para hacerlos aqui

uhmmm bueno ,ni modo tendre que comprarlos nomas , el problema es que los MJ15003 tan caros y necesito 12 de esas , pero bueno gracias pr la ayuda amios


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Error, todos los circuitos publicados estan con componentes comerciales, que en tu requión no se consiga no significa que no sean comerciales, busca la hoja de datos de los mosfet del circuito que qurees hacer, fijate la potencia máxima, la corriente máxima y la tensión máxima y pedis uno con caracteristicas similares o mejor, ya que tampoco sabesmo que es lo que conisgues


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

pandacba en simples palabras me explicas como se haria para reemplazar unos bipolares por unos mosfet?ya que unos se activan por corriente y otros por tension,creo que son mas baratos los mosfet aparte..ya queme varios bipolares


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2011)

dejo a consideracion el siguiente esquema


----------



## ragaman (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola, bueno lo que tu queires hacer es cambiar el tipo de transistor de salida de tu amplificador, los mosfets que te pueden servir para hacer ese cambio con los IRFP240 e IRFP9240, eso son mosfets de potencia, pero para adaptar estos mosfets tambien necesitas adaptar el amplificador para trabajar con ellos, ya que estos requieren unas leves pero bien diseñadas modificaciones, de todas formas te paso un esquematico de un amplificador con mosfets de 300Watts que es un muy buen amplificador, es de supersimetria por los cual vas a tener una muy buena calidad de sonido con el. espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 22, 2011)

Es el circuito PA300 de elektor son transistores bipolares y si no consigues esos transistores de salida tienes opcion a los MJ15022 y MJ15023 que tambien son robustos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Matijuarez, no es simple ni en palabras ni en la práctica, eso requiere cálculos no es reemplaza un BJT por otro y ya esta, los BJT amplifican corriente los MosFet amplifican tensión......

Ragaman
Como le vas a decir eso!!! y que crees que va pasar cuando lo conecte??? tendra los Mosfet destruios
Los BJT las bases manejan la tensión del emisor - 07V, la tensión de las vaces se hacerca a VCC en la excursión positiva de una señal y eso no es ningún problema en un BJT, pero los Mosfet no trabajan asi, la tensión de los gates tiene un limite del cual si pasa se destruye, razon por la cual en la polarizacion del gate siempre van a ver zener que es para evitar que exceda el valor permitido

Estas mzclando las cosas. por es razón le dije es mejor antes que andar modificando nada, partir de un circuito que ya este diseñado para Mosfet, y un equpo mosfet no es para un principiante y menos en esa potencia


----------



## ragaman (Feb 23, 2011)

jajajajjaa, no me regañes, recuerda que en mi mensaje le dije que habia que modificar algunas cositas, empezando por poner resistencias de gate, diodos zeners, modificar el multiplicador Vbe, entre otros.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, no te regaño si es asi y por eso le decia es más fácil buscar uno que ya este diseñado y que ha sdio provado de los cuales hay varios en ele foro, es más fácil encontrar un reemplazo que modificar todo la saldia un error y alla fueron los mosfet...
Un cordial saludo


----------



## CYCA (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro . Amigo jonathan 1992 a mi parecer creo que no as investigado mucho primero en el foro existen muchos diseños probados con mosfet y con  bipolares , segundo como han mencionado los compañeros del foro no se pueden cambiar los bipolares con mosfet por que trabajan de diferente forma ,aunque no eres el primero que pregunta eso . y para terminar yo tambien vivo en Arequipa y te digo que si venden los componentes para los diversos amplificadores que hay en el foro y si no hay puedes tendria que ser muy raro el componente y lo tendrias que  pedir a lima.


----------

